# Prayers needed



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Well as stated in daily buzz thread I'm home alone while my wife and her family is vacationing in Fla. Received a call from her after church that our 3 yo grand daughter was found face down in the pool at the beach house there're staying at. This happen while everyone was by the pool trying to light the grill. They got her out not breathing & blue in the face. Wife's sister, a nurse, applied cpr and was able to get her back. Drove down with our Pastor yesterday to the hospital where they kept her overnight. Pastor and I drove back and got back 3am, headed back as soon as I get some rest to make the 6hr trip. She seems to be doing well but please pray for us all. Thanks folks!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man same thing happened to my niece about a month ago . prayers sent bro holla if you need anything


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

God bless you and your family.I have a 3 yr old daughter myself.The Lord is with her and will watch over her.You are in our prayers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing ok! Will definately say a prayer.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

This is Macy & her Mom. By the way, when she came to she told us she was trying to breath under water. You might want to watch the cartoons these kids watch, i.e. Spongebob, etc. Thanks for your prayers & thoughts!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope only the the best for you and your family. Good to hear she is doing well


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is scary. Glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

prayers sent your way, and Hope she is doing well


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a 4 yr old and 2 yr. old girl. will keep your grand daughter in our prayers as well. thank god she's alive.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

glad she is ok. prayers sent. my 2 y/o done the samething friday evening. he was only under 5-10 seconds though. gotta keep a CLOSE eye on them thats for sure


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Very lucky He must have been watching over her.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry to hear that man. you have prayers from the Picou's. We have a friend that just did the samething but he is 28. Goes to show you that it could happen to any of us.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

glad she was saved, my thoughts are with her.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish the best for you guys, my daughter will be 3 in september and I'd die if anything happened to her.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

You have prayers coming from Damon and Lisa Martin. Glad to hear that she was revived. Keep us informed on her progress. The good Lord was watching over her for sure.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

prayers to the family


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

glad to hear she is ok. will keep in our prayers man.


----------



## cmills (Oct 12, 2009)

Prayers from Texas Bro! Thank God she's gonna make it. Precious are these little joys that we were so fortunate to be blessed with. I have a six y/o daughter and another girl due in August.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Prayers sent! Glad she is doing ok.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad to hear she's doing well and thank God for CPR. 
Had a friend's son shot in hunting accident elk hunt through a freak cross fire ricochet, couple years ago and only thing that saved him was CPR and driving like a maniac through the forest for highway and helicopter. Some initial brain damage from loss of blood but still alive. Living a normal life now.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm so glad shes ok. will be praying for her and the family.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Macy's doing great, wanted to go back in the pool the next day. As if the Lord is using her to help everyone get over it, it's been hard. Thanks again for your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Glad she is doing good


----------

